# Euro drops against Dollar



## Bill4728 (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like traveling to Europe just got cheaper.  Today, the Euro dropped to under $1.20/euro for the first time in 4 years.


----------



## Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds good.  We leave  on the 16th for a 27 day trip.  We have about 300 euros left over from a December trip.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 4, 2010)

That also means that less tourists will visit the USA again.  We recently stayed in a hotel at Time Square and hardly anyone spoke English.  Most of them were foreign and a lot of people came from Europe and South America.  South America surprised me.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 5, 2010)

The pound has also dropped.  While these situations are likely to continue for the short term, maybe even the medium term, the US dollar over a longer term has the same problems facing it.  I have been shifting my funds to Swiss francs, which has much better fundamentals for the long term, as does the Canadian dollar and Australian dollar.  Swiss francs are just easier to deal with here.

The flaw in the concept of the € has finally caught up with it. From the beginning _The Economist_ magazine called the € ''a political project with economic consequences'' and pointed out that one size did not really fit all.

If I were the Germans, I would be figuring out how to re-introduce the Deutsch Mark and get out of this € nightmare.  Even before the current crisis a cabinet minister in Italy suggested ditching the € and bringing back the lira.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a TUG friend who's in Europe for a month...and I'll bet she sure is happy about the favorable exchange rate. I know from experience how expensive Europe can be!


----------

